# Firefox:Besuchte Seiten Farbe ändern?



## Nyuki (14. September 2011)

*Firefox:Besuchte Seiten Farbe ändern?*

Hallo
Firefox 6 wenn ich die Optionen der Farben änder passiert nichts.Wenn ich das Häckchen bei "Seite das Verwenden von..." rausnehme dann ändert der sich bsp.Bei Google komplett alle Farben.

ich möchte nur die Besuchten seiten von Farbe Lila auf Farbe x wechseln.

In about:config gibt es einen eintrag : browser.visited_color

Die Farbpallette habe ich auch schon gefunden mit den jeweligen farbcodes, doch Firfox übernimmt diese nicht.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich die besuchte Seitenfarbe Lila ändern kann ohne das andere Schriftfarben sich ändern?


----------

